# Weißer Hai Angeln?



## Kapitän Quint

Hallo

Ich hätte mal eine Blöde Frage. Wie könnte man einen 6 Meter langen und 2500 Kg schweren Weißen Hai Fangen?
Ernst gemeint!
Wer Weiss da etwas?

Grüße Kapitän Quint


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll

*AW: Weißer Hai Angeln?*

Am besten gar nicht, die sind geschützt. Ansonsten brauchst du vernünftige Ausrüstung der 130lbs-Klasse und Eier in der Hose.
Der Angel-Rekord liegt meines Wissens übrigens bei irgendwas um die 1500kg!


----------



## Kapitän Quint

*AW: Weißer Hai Angeln?*

Hallo

Danke für die Antwort. Nein ich will keinen Weißen Hai Fangen. Ich wollte nur mal Wissen wie das geht.
Also ich bevasse mich schon 20 Jahre lang mit dem Thema 
Haie.

Grüße Kapitän Quint


----------



## Professor Tinca

*AW: Weißer Hai Angeln?*



Kapitän Quint schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Also ich bevasse mich schon 20 Jahre lang mit dem Thema
> Haie.
> 
> Grüße Kapitän Quint


|bigeyes


Und dann fragst Du jetzt erst?


----------



## Kapitän Quint

*AW: Weißer Hai Angeln?*

Ja hallo Herr Prof. Tinca

Ich habe erst seit kurzen Internet, und diese Frage konnte
mir noch niemant richtig beantworden#q

Grüße


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Weißer Hai Angeln?*

OT

Bin hier ja kein Oberlehrer und normal stört es mich auch nicht, aber:
Ist diese Rechtschrift von dir beabsichtigt? 
Es muss schon schwer sein, diese Fehler einzubauen ...|rolleyes


----------



## Kapitän Quint

*AW: Weißer Hai Angeln?*

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Mach ich Natürlich mit Absicht,
Oberlehrer:v|bla:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll

*AW: Weißer Hai Angeln?*

Nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen, Quint!!
Im übrigen, wenn dich Haie so interessieren, empfehle ich dir das gleichnamige Buch von Peter Benchley. Ist ziemlich interessant!


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Weißer Hai Angeln?*

Er hat jetzt wieder mehr Zeit zum lesen.


----------



## Bassey

*AW: Weißer Hai Angeln?*

War wohl wieder unser 20-Liter-Spritfresser-Auto-Besitzende Heini ^^


----------



## Kutterangler

*AW: Weißer Hai Angeln?*

Also erstens ist der Weiße Hai geschutzt.
Aber wenn du es mal versuchen willst, es giebt ein kleines Dorf an der afrikanischen Küste die als einziegstes Gebiet der Welt die Erlaubnis haben auf den Weißen Hai zu angeln wenn jeder Fisch markiert und schonend wieder zurück gesetzt wird. Der Fisch darf auch nicht das Wasser verlassen und so weiter. Möglichkeiten giebt es also. Kostet nur etwas. Ich denke eine " normale " Thun ausrüstung sollte reichen, da Thune auch bis über 1000 Kilo schwer werden sollen. Man sollte sich nur nciht beschwehren wenn der Drill über 7 Stunden dauert. Was sehr in die Arme geht. 

Wenn du es versuchst, wünsche ich dir Petri Heil und wehe du postest dann die Bilder nicht. Ansonsten hoffe ich das deine Frage so weit beantwortet ist.


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Weißer Hai Angeln?*

Nein, es gibt wohl noch mehr von der Sorte. :g

Irgendwer hat irgendwo wieder das Tor aufgelassen. |rolleyes


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Weißer Hai Angeln?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Er hat jetzt wieder mehr Zeit zum lesen.



Schön das ihr so aufpasst #6


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Weißer Hai Angeln?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen, Quint!!
> Im übrigen, wenn dich Haie so interessieren, empfehle ich dir das gleichnamige Buch von Peter Benchley. Ist ziemlich interessant!




Bei dem Nickname gehe ich davon aus, dass er das Buch oder den Film kennt. Wenn nicht, nun ist genügend Zeit für beides


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll

*AW: Weißer Hai Angeln?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Bei dem Nickname gehe ich davon aus, dass er das Buch oder den Film kennt. Wenn nicht, nun ist genügend Zeit für beides



Wohl war, aber ich meinte mit dem Buch eigentlich nicht den "Weißen Hai" sondern 'n Sachbuch was wirklich interessant ist!


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Weißer Hai Angeln?*

War ja erst vor kurzem drüben in Florida (Keys) ... zwei / drei Tage vor dem Rückflug hat jemand am "Marathon Hump" (das ist etwas um die 40km vor der Küste vor Marathon) einen weißen Hai mit 700 Pfund gefangen ... zwar noch ein "jugendliches Exemplar", allerdings trotzdem hammermäßig !

Klar ist der weiße Hai geschützt...d.h. aber nicht, daß man nicht im "Haigebiet" auf Haie angeln darf ... und dann ist ggf. auch mal nen weißer Hai dran 

...zurücksetzen ist bei Haien ohnehin immer sinnvoll...und beim Weißen eben Pflicht !


----------



## Tommi-Engel

*AW: Weißer Hai Angeln?*

Und dabei weiß doch jeder, wie man einen weissen Hai fängt :g


Man nimmt einfach eine 18 jährige Blondine befestigt an Ihrem Bikini den Haken und lässt sie einfach vom Strand aus schwimmen......:m

Ob das wohl auch mit Schwiegermüttern funktioniert..


----------



## weserwaller

*AW: Weißer Hai Angeln?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Und dabei weiß doch jeder, wie man einen weissen Hai fängt :g.....
> Man nimmt einfach eine 18 jährige Blondine befestigt an Ihrem Bikini den Haken und lässt sie einfach vom Strand aus schwimmen......




und ich dachte mit Kitten.....


----------



## Kampfknödel

*AW: Weißer Hai Angeln?*

Folgendes benötigt man, um einen Weißen Hai zu Fangen:

-Sein Steak - möglichst roh
-Ein totlangweiliges Buch
-Eine Brille
-Eine Fernrohr
-Eine Pinzette
-Eine Streicholzschachtel

Man geht folgender Maßen vor:
Am Steak befestigt man das Buch und die Brille (Falls der Hai eine Lesebrille benötigt). Der wird sich alsbald einstellen und neugierig anfangen das Buch zu lesen. Dabei schläft er natürlich ein und treibt an der Oberfläche. Dann nimmt man das Fernglas, schaut verkehrt herum nach den Hai hinein und sieht diesen jetzt klitzeklein! Dann nimmt man die Pinzette und steckt den Hai in die Streichholzschachtel (vorher natürlich mit Wasser befüllen). Nach dem Betrachten ist dieser wieder schonend zu releasen!

Färdich!   :q


M.f.G.

René


----------



## shorty 38

*AW: Weißer Hai Angeln?*

Hallo, Australier haben den Weißen Hai früher mit lebenden Robben gefangen. Gott sei Dank ist das jetzt verboten. Ich könnte schon das Geschrei von Peta hören, wenn hier einer einen Thread aufmacht, der wie folgt lauten würde: Wo kann ich Robbenködernadeln für das Angeln auf Weißen Hai kaufen?  Gruß Shorty


----------



## LAC

*AW: Weißer Hai Angeln?*

@ Shorty

wir haben diese großen weissen haie, früher mit 500 makrelen angefüttert und dazwischen beate uhse puppen schwimmen lassen - die wurden ganz verrückt und standorttreu.:q sie konnten nicht genug kriegen. 

Wobei wir in den 70ger jahren - keinen weissen hai - aber haie in der türkei mit domus fleisch - wildscheine angefüttert haben, in der nähe von dalyan. 
Führte damals ein gespräch mit kuno steuben, er hat eine ganze kuh versenkt, damit er haie angeln konnte, war ein bekannter segler und angler, hat sich dort nieder gelassen, leider verstorben , frauchen lebt noch - ich hoffe es. 
Zu der zeit war auch ein lockmittel, dynamit, da es überall knallte an der küste, kurz nach solch ein knall, war mit haivorkommen zu rechnen, da sie sich die fische vom grund holten.


----------



## Hechtfreund65

*AW: Weißer Hai Angeln?*

Hallo, Angelfreunde!
Der Themenstarter hat die Frage gestellt, ob man einen Großen Weißen Hai (Carcharodon carcharias) mit einer Angel fangen könnte. Dazu habe ich in der Literatur folgendes gefunden. Bis vor ca. 50 Jahren gab es weltweit ein paar Personen, die sich auf das Angeln auf den Great White spezialisiert hatten. Die bekanntesten Personen waren Alfred Dean, Bob Dyer und dessen Ehefrau Dolly Dyer. Diese drei Personen teilten sich bis 1960 alle IGFA-Weltrekorde für den Weißen Hai in allen Leinenklassen. Bob Dyer hielt die Weltrekorde in den Schnurklassen 20, 30 und 50 engl. Pfund, Alfred Dean die Rekorde in den Klassen 80 und 130 Pfund. Dolly Dyer dagegen räumte in der Damenriege alles ab. Ihr absoluter Rekord war ein White Pointer von 477, 18 kg. Nun zu Alfred Dean: Er besiegte - so muss man es wohl nennen - am 21. April 1959 bei Ceduna in Südaustralien einen Weißen Hai mit der Angel von 5 Meter und 13 cm mit einem Gewicht von 1208, 38 Kg. Der Umfang des Tieres betrug 2 Meter und 90 cm. Damit war der Hai etwas größer als die Theke in der Stammkneipe von Alfred Dean. Damals waren beim Angeln noch Regeln erlaubt, die später verboten wurden. Dean und sein Team lockten die großen Haie mit Waltran zum Fangboot, außerhalb des Bootes hing ein Sack mit Säugetierkadavern im Wasser. Als Köder benutzte Dean damals frisches Fleisch von Seehunden oder Delfinen oder auch Pferdefleisch. Geangelt wurde damals ca. 12 bis 15 meilen vor der australischen Küste in ca. 30 Metern Tiefe. Überliefert ist auch, dass Alfred Dean im Jahre 1954 in der Streaky Bay einen Hai drillte von ca. 4000 Pfund. Fünfeinhalb Stunden hatte er ihn am Haken, bevor der Fisch den Drill für sich entscheiden konnte. Bis dahin hatte der Hai das Fangboot 12 meilen durch die See geschleppt. 
Vom Januar 1989 ist überliefert, dass vor Australien ein Weißer Hai bezwungen wurde, der an einer Langleine von einem Berufsfischer gefangen wurde. Vic Hislop und sein Sohn Brett und der 16jährige Dean Newell konnten nach drei Stunden Drill eine Schwanzschlinge werfen über einen Hai mit 4540 Pfund Gewicht und einer Länge von 
6, 30 Meter. Das Tier wurde auf ein Alter von ca. 80 Jahren geschätzt. 
So viel zu den Fakten. Aus heutiger Sicht kann man nur sagen, dass es nicht sinnvoll ist, auf den Weißen Hai gezielt zu angeln, da es sich um eine sehr gefährdete Tierart handelt. Vor Südafrika und am Great Barrier Reef vor Australien ist der Great White Shark heute streng geschützt.


----------



## potter

*AW: Weißer Hai Angeln?*

Und wie haben die den Haken gelöst?
Nen Rachensperrer in der Größe ist, glaub ich, recht unhandlich...
Und da so reinfassen... #c


----------



## Tanckom

*AW: Weißer Hai Angeln?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Und dabei weiß doch jeder, wie man einen weissen Hai fängt :g
> 
> 
> Man nimmt einfach eine 18 jährige Blondine befestigt an Ihrem Bikini den Haken und lässt sie einfach vom Strand aus schwimmen......:m
> 
> Ob das wohl auch mit Schwiegermüttern funktioniert..



Lol, du machst gerade mein Rasse runter ^^


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann

*AW: Weißer Hai Angeln?*



potter schrieb:


> Und wie haben die den Haken gelöst?
> Nen Rachensperrer in der Größe ist, glaub ich, recht unhandlich...
> Und da so reinfassen... #c



in den 60ern konnte man da ganz einfach reinfassen, da die Fische am Boot erschossen wurden. 
Heute wird bei großhaien das Vorfach mit einem Saitenschneider gekappt.


Ich habe die interessante Story des größten mit der Angel gefangenen Weisshais letztens noch im Fernsehen gesehen. Der Fisch wurde von der IFA (heisst das so?) allerdings nicht anerkannt weil neben einem Walkadaver gefischt wurde, was als nicht sportlich fair eingestuft wurde.

Angeblich wurde der Hai nach relativ kurzem Drill gelanden, weil er nicht geflüchtet ist, sondern in unmittelbarer Bootsnähe gewütet hat, so dass er relativ schnell mit Wurfseilen gefesselt werden konnte.
Finde ich beeindruckend dass der Hai scheinbar keine Angst hatte.


----------



## LAC

*AW: Weißer Hai Angeln?*

Nun hat man mir den "bekannten" haifanggriff gezeigt, d.h. der fisch muss längseits des bootes an der oberfläche sein, dann greift man seinen schwanzstiel, eine reflexbewegung macht nun der hai, indem er nach seinen schwanz schnappt und sich befreien will vom griff. 
Genau in diesem moment, muss man nur , ein kleinen kräftigen zug zum boot machen, und der hai liegt an bord.
Ich zeig euch mal zähne:






Es ist kein quatsch und es geht bis 2 m haie.

Damit dieses auch funktioniert, sollte der angler jedoch etwas üben - mit kleinen sollte er beginnen, seine grenze merkt er.  

Einen weißen hai in dieser größe, wann sieht man den? ganz selten, alle weißen haie, die wir sehen im fernsehen, sind angelockt worden und haben nicht mehr ihr normales verhalten - sie sind im rausch. 
Auch menschen werden alt, aber man sieht sie nur ganz selten auf der strasse - kaum über 7o jahre, im fernsehen habe ich johannes hesters gesehen - ich war erstaunt, wie rüstig dieser alte mensch noch war  - wo sieht man dieses auf der strasse, ich sehe nur junge und unter wasser ist ja keine fernsehstation  da ist das sichtfeld begrenzt, jedoch mit leckerchen kann man sie aus dem tiefsten loch rausholen.

Eins steht fest, die meisten angler, die nur selten mal big game machen und einen fisch von zwei meter und mehr im boot haben, ich spreche von den beißfreudigen, vom conger, muräne angefangen bis zum hai - die hüpfen im boot rum und springen um ihr leben, wenn die fische sich bewegen, weil ihnen einfach die erfahrung fehlt.
Der conger der faucht wie ein hund und schnappt zu. Und die kleinen, die petermännchen, die sagen gar nichts, da fällt der angler um und versteht die welt nicht mehr.


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Weißer Hai Angeln?*

Ich hab mal in Kenya zwei Deutsche Vollidioten erlebt, die einen knapp 2m Schwarzspitzenhai lebend ins Boot geholt haben. Das waren echte " Experten " die alles alleine machen wollten.
Das Ergebnis waren mehrere tausend Euro Schaden im Boot. Zum Glück keine Verletzten, da alle schnell genug weg waren.

Sowas ist schlichtweg idiotisch !!


----------



## LAC

*AW: Weißer Hai Angeln?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal in Kenya zwei Deutsche Vollidioten erlebt, die einen knapp 2m Schwarzspitzenhai lebend ins Boot geholt haben. Das waren echte " Experten " die alles alleine machen wollten.
> Das Ergebnis waren mehrere tausend Euro Schaden im Boot. Zum Glück keine Verletzten, da alle schnell genug weg waren.
> 
> Sowas ist schlichtweg idiotisch !!


 
@ Ralle, 
da gebe ich dir recht, schnell kann ein schaden entstehen. Ich habe solch eine attake - ohne schaden - mal auf ein kleinboot (schlauchboot) erlebt in der nacht, da hatte man ihn nicht getötet, sondern nur ins boot gezogen, da schlug der hai mit der schwanzflosse - es war ein grauhai - da sahen die angler nur zu. Ich lag backbord mit mein boot an diesem boot und musste erst mal ins andere boot klettern, damit er getötet wurde, ich dachte ich wäre auf einer achterbahn in der nacht. Die angler hatten einfach schiss.

Obwohl dieser schwarzspitzenhai ja nicht zu den ganz gefährlichen zählt, jedoch hat er scharfe zähne. Einige tauchbasen füttern gerade diese art u.a. auch in kenya an mit fische an, da es ja ein riffhai ist und sich dort immer aufhält, ich habe einen ganz wilden rambo dabei mal erlebt, er zeigte uns wie diese haiart, die fische sogar aus seinem mund sich holen. Das geht so lange gut, bis ihm die halbe fresse fehlt.
Hier mal ein foto vom schwarzspitzenhai


----------



## TheFisherking

*AW: Weißer Hai Angeln?*

Ich weiß alte Threads aufwärmen kommt kurz vor Diebstahl. 
Aber habe eine kurze Frage:

So wie die in Jaws 1 den Groden Weißen fangen mit Anködern und dann Harpune und Tonnen - war das in den 70ern mal üblich 
Oder ist das reine und auch noch falsche Fiktion?


----------



## Fanny

*AW: Weißer Hai Angeln?*

Ich glaube die Frage passt hier gut rein:
Wie fäng man einen Orca ?
Ich hatte was von Robbenfetzen gehört ?
Die werden ja deutlich größer als diese Guppy`s von weißen Haien.



Mal im ernst ,
ich würde nie nen weißen Hai befischen , da muss man schon ganz schön crazy sein .


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Weißer Hai Angeln?*

yep ,

ausserdem in den meisten ländern geschützt..

...zu recht.

greetz

lars


----------



## TheFisherking

*AW: Weißer Hai Angeln?*

Das will ich auch hoffen, denn davon gibt's nicht mehr viele.
Aber von den meisten, die beim Big Game Fishing Zielfisch sind, 
gibt es nicht mehr allzu viele.
Ob es Bonito (oder andere Thunfische), Barrakuda, Schwertfisch oder Blauhai
sind. . .


----------

